
Middle Earth Map Style - patrickdavey
https://adventuresinmapping.com/2018/09/10/middle-earth-map-style/
======
zero_iq
Just as an FYI: if anyone here is near to or planning a trip to Oxford (UK),
there is currently a free Tolkien exhibition that includes many original maps
(and working drafts) at the Weston Library.

~~~
BerislavLopac
I saw it last month -- it's quite small (one room), but exquisitely designed,
with numerous original maps, drawings and manuscripts, and interactive
displays (the relief map is most beautiful).

------
SubiculumCode
These are beautiful I cannot help but nitpick the mountains in California.
Those mountains bordering NV and CA are majestic, and their tallest peaks are
not at the delta near Sacramento, but south of there, closer to Visalia and
Fresno. The Blueridge and Appalchian mountains appear majestic in these maps,
but these do not really compare in height (e.g. tallest peak 4,000 ft compared
to 14,505 in Sierra Nevada), although they do have a greater length.
[https://www.ducksters.com/geography/us_states/us_mountain_ra...](https://www.ducksters.com/geography/us_states/us_mountain_ranges.php)

~~~
bscottmay
I cannot help but nitpick either. You're off by over 50% on your eastern
mountains:

Mount Mitchell, NC: 6684 feet [1]

Mount Washington, NH: 6288 feet [2]

These eastern Mountains are indeed majestic, towering overhead when you look
to ascend them. Mt Washington would stand in perfectly for Caradhras.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Mitchell](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Mitchell)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Washington_(New_Hampshir...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Washington_\(New_Hampshire\))

~~~
SubiculumCode
good catch, but add those two peaks together and they are still shorter than
Mount Whitney.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Whitney](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Whitney)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierra_Nevada_(U.S.)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierra_Nevada_\(U.S.\))

------
013a
Print them out poster-sized and sell them on Etsy. I'd buy one in a heartbeat.

~~~
dsnuh
I have an old HP pen plotter, I may give it a go.

------
advisedwang
Anyone want to stand up an OSM tileserver for this?

~~~
nathancahill
That was my first thought too. If I get some spare time this weekend I'll take
a swing at it. I'll comment back here if I do it, or you can email me.

~~~
Bedon292
Would be interested in helping. If you need any. Otherwise I may do one on my
own too.

------
tpowell
If you like cool (live) maps, I've always enjoyed the watercolor setting on
Stamen Maps[1]. They have others, too.

[1]
[http://maps.stamen.com/#toner/12/37.7706/-122.3782](http://maps.stamen.com/#toner/12/37.7706/-122.3782)

------
marssaxman
Cracks me up to see the mostly-treeless Columbia River basin rendered as
though it were Mirkwood, but I guess that's the best fit for the style.

~~~
krupan
Same for southern Utah, Arizona, and New Mexico

------
galadran
Wow! I've seen artists who hand draw in Tolkien's style
([https://www.middleearthsmaps.com/](https://www.middleearthsmaps.com/)) but I
never would have thought it could be done so well automatically!

~~~
dbingham
Those are a poor copy of the style. They're way more simplistic and less
detailed.

------
mjw1007
Nitpick: the map he shows was drawn by Christopher Tolkien, not Pauline
Baynes.

------
ingenieroariel
This looks super interesting. I was expecting a Github link with a Mapbox
Stlyesheet, if anyone has one please send it my way.

~~~
BerislavLopac
From the article: "If you are interested in trying out making digital Middle
Earths, here is an ArcGIS Pro style file with all the doodads you’ll need. If
you don’t run that, then here is a zip file with all of the textures and
graphics that you can use to symbolize your layers." Links are included there.

I suppose Mapbox could be created from that?

------
vannizhang
here's a link to some background and resource files:
[https://www.esri.com/arcgis-blog/products/arcgis-
pro/mapping...](https://www.esri.com/arcgis-blog/products/arcgis-
pro/mapping/we-wants-it/)

------
jiveturkey
fantastic. great writing style on this page also, not at all like too few bits
spread over too much whitespace

